# Mf 1540 hydraulic issue



## Robert Plascencia (Feb 7, 2020)

I have a mf 1540 And I had a leak on one of my hydraulic line to my bucket and the hydraulic system was getting weak until one of those lines busted. So I replaced it and changed the oil and the filter. Now it’s still weak but I feel like I need to get the air out of the lines how do I do so does it have a pressure valve or what do I do


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

There seems to be a rather common assumption that hydraulic systems need to be bled. Particularly when air is suspected of being present in the system. In MOST cases, bleeding is not necessary at all. It's true that sometimes when a system is opened for service, fluid is drained, filters and other parts changed, etc, pumps can have difficulty picking up prime. The pump can be vulnerable during this period since the fluid flowing through provides the lubrication. No oil, no lube. Most pumps can and will survive a few minutes of this, but not for an extended period of time. The longer a pump runs dry, the more of it's life span is placed in jeopardy. 

You mentioned the system seemed weak BEFORE the leak developed. Do you feel there was air in the system back then? How did(does) the steering work? That is supplied from a different pump but from the same suction/supply tube. If you truly have air in the system, bleeding is not the answer. You need to find and repair the cause of air getting in to begin with. Fresh oil and filter, lag time for pump priming, etc can be a cause for air in the fluid, yes, but once the system is up and running the air should slowly dissipate, and after a few hours of non use should be gone completely.


----------

